# 31 Jo Kata



## charyuop (Mar 13, 2007)

Last week Sensei showed me the first 8 movement of the kata so I could practice them at home. Yesterday during class we went through the whole 31 movements a few times.
Of course being the first time I saw it now I forgot most of them. I would love to practice the whole kata at home, but it is kinda hard to remember it all after seeing it only in one class.
Does anyone know if online there is a place where I can get a list of the movements so that I can use it to help remembering the whole kata? I looked a little bit, but so far I found only 1 list which uses the Japanese names of the movements and since I don't know the Japanese names it won't help me much.
Thanx in advance...


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 13, 2007)

You are better off just being patient, learning a few moves at a time, and continuing to practice what you know.  Before you know it, you will have the complete kata, and you will have it directly from your instructor.  Do not try to learn it in a roundabout fashion, especially when you have an instructor who is teaching it to you directly.  Katas have a way of changing a bit from generation to generation and group to group.  What you find listed elsewhere may be different from what your instructor is teaching you.  It will get in the way and cause problems.  Don't do it.  Just work with your instructor.  You'll be far better off.  Patience is a lesson to be learned as well...


----------



## charyuop (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you, I will accept your advice.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 13, 2007)

Good choice, sir.  It's amazing how everyone wants to jump the gun, circumvent their instructor, and somehow get a "headstart" using internet and video resources.  I just believe it's a bad idea all the way around.  

Take a bite, chew, swallow, and DIGEST for a while before taking the next bite...


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 13, 2007)

That's very true. There is nothing like learning a kata in the first person from your teacher. There will always be subtlties that you will never get from a book or video and if you try to practice it that way, you will most certainly burn in something wrong.

I'd say learn it first, then use the book/video as notes in case you forget anything major, and that's only in the case where the book/video is showing the way you are supposed to be learning it.


----------



## charyuop (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I was not trying to go around my Sensei. I was just looking for a little help to remind me what we did during class.
I don't think Sensei expects me to remember the whole kata after one time I have seen it...it is just a personal thing. I just wanted to keep up with the rest of the class since they started before me. Just wanted to avoid that "you move then I copy you" feeling, but being able to actually do the kata with the rest of the class.

But I guess I can ask Senpai in the end of the class if he can slowly walk me through the kata with me and instead of the whole 31, maybe just add 8-10 more movements to the 8 I already know.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 13, 2007)

keep a notebook as you go, write out everything, step-by-step.  Use that as a reference if you ever need one.

Definitely get the help of your seniors to help you walk thru it after class, any sections that you are not clear on.  Don't try to learn too many steps at once.  Don't be in a hurry.  But your senior classmates are always a good resource.


----------



## bignick (Mar 13, 2007)

Is this the 31 jo kata from Saito Sensei?


----------



## charyuop (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't know if it was created by Saito Sensei.
My Sensei told me that O Sensei never used any kind of kata, so I assume it was created later on, but I don't know by whom. I have seen Saito Sensei doing it on Youtube and it seems pretty similar to the one Sensei had us do, he just takes a couple of steps different from us, unless I remember it wrong. But yes it was linear like Saito Sensei's. I have seen Stenudd Seinsei doing it, but his is pretty different, he moves on all 4 directions.


----------



## Yari (Mar 14, 2007)

THe 31 kata, can be linair(sp?) but in principle can be in any direction you please.

The same goes for any kata. The angels can change on what you feel is nescesary. By changing angels you pratice your center movment to different attacking opponents, from different angels.

But htis is a bit more advanced. 

I think the original advice is good. Follow your instructure, and it will come in a natural flow.

/yari


----------



## charyuop (Mar 15, 2007)

bignick said:


> Is this the 31 jo kata from Saito Sensei?


 
Yesterday Sensei saw me and Senpai before the class going through the kata so he started the class with the kata.
Now that I remember it a bit better I looked at a video of Saito Sensei doing the kata and yes it is the same one. There a couple of differences, but mainly of form. Maybe being a beginner Sensei wants me to do a better form, which looking at Saito Sensei I suppose with experience can be overlooked since you get more aware of what you are doing.
For example in the end of the 4th movement Sensei wants me to switch hands while moving to the 5th movement, instead Saito Sensei basically finishes the 4th movement with the hands already in position for the 5th. Or else for the 6th movement (and we spent a long time into it coz I have hard time to figure out how to do it) Sensei wants me to roteate the Jo keeping it attached to my body, basically parallel to my body instead Saito Sensei swings it far away from the body.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj4FPZOR21E&mode=related&search=

So all your advice was a good one, this way I learn to do it the way Sensei wants me to instead of learning it wrong and having to relearn it.


----------



## bignick (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, I've had the pleasure of being at a seminar where Sensei Mark Larson from St. Cloud, who I believe was the last uchi-deshi of Saito went over the kata.  Very fun and lively when done in pairs.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Mar 16, 2007)

Heres a good example of it  http://www.fudebakudo.com/en/gallery_31count.html


----------



## charyuop (Mar 16, 2007)

Shotgun Buddha said:


> Heres a good example of it  http://www.fudebakudo.com/en/gallery_31count.html


 
Hey that looks like me


----------

